# Would I Date You? Take this quiz to find out.



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

snail's Compatability Quiz

I just made a quiz. Find out how compatible we are by answering my questions. Even if you would rather gnaw off your own leg than be in a relationship with someone like me, it will be fun for the sake of amusement. I want to know your scores.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Hnnh. You would.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Common Beliefs9%Hobbies and Interests9%Financial Situation0%Relationship Intentions0%Intellectual Pursuits42%Physical Appearance0%


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Common Beliefs 35%
Hobbies and Interests	38%
Financial Situation	0%
Relationship Intentions	45%
Intellectual Pursuits	58%
Physical Appearance	83%


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, that's not bad, Trope! :wink:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Common Beliefs	97%
Hobbies and Interests	94%
Financial Situation	100%
Relationship Intentions	93%
Intellectual Pursuits	81%
Physical Appearance	83%

Here is how I scored on my own test. I don't quite live up to my own standards. :tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Noone does.

I got an 80% minimum on all of them however.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow. Were you answering them honestly, or saying what you thought I would want to hear? I expected your scores to be more like Wolf's.

It doesn't register you as having taken it, Shai Gar. It says that only five people have, and two of those were me, testing it out. It shows that Trope took it twice, and got a slightly higher score on the second try. Wolf spelled his name creatively like a true non-conformist but is almost entirely incompatible with me.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Honestly. 

Doesn't mean I'd date you however.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

No, of course not.  I wouldn't expect you to date me.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

> I am brilliant, but as long as I am right, it isn't arrogant to admit it.


I've never met anyone in life who I would call brilliant, but that choice was designed for me so I took it 

Common Beliefs	
19%
Hobbies and Interests	
6%
Financial Situation	
30%
Relationship Intentions 
18%
Intellectual Pursuits	
47%
Physical Appearance	
25%

Higher than I thought I would score.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

I was going to make my own quiz but that site just keeps asking questions and won't let me get to business


----------



## TheHappyMinority (Nov 3, 2008)

well, I'm a chick but anyway
Common Beliefs	61%
Hobbies and Interests	38%
Financial Situation	0%
Relationship Intentions	53%
Intellectual Pursuits	52%
Physical Appearance	25%

Guess we're just not mean to be... :laughing:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Zulban said:


> I've never met anyone in life who I would call brilliant, but that choice was designed for me so I took it
> 
> Common Beliefs
> 19%
> ...


What can I say? You inspire me. :tongue: Sorry I didn't word it quite right, but I didn't want to single you out so obviously. 

When I took my test the first time, I answered the questions as I thought a "normal" person would. You beat the score I thought would be most like an average person.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Common Beliefs	54%
Hobbies and Interests	50%
Financial Situation	0%
Relationship Intentions	70%
Intellectual Pursuits	56%
Physical Appearance	83%


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

That's pretty good, Mcgooglian! My test says that we would be compatible.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I know, especially considering that we're supposed to be considered each others enigma:tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, who would have thought that I'd have anything in common with an ISTP? That's fully two letters off of my type, and the two letters we share aren't even the most important ones. Did you answer everything honestly, or were you just messing around? *snail worries that she's turning ISTP*

So far, you have the second highest score of anyone other than me who has taken the test. The top score goes to a member who decided not to post her results.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I actually did answer everything honestly. Come over to the ISTP side, we have cookies.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

*eyes the cookies* What kind of cookies?


----------



## backwards (Mar 17, 2009)

interesting test, interesting results :wink:
common beliefs------------0%
hobbies and interests-----0%
financial situation----------0%
relationship intentions----0%
intellectual pursuits-------20%
physical appearance------0%

what does that mean?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

It means you're an ENTP


----------



## backwards (Mar 17, 2009)

Ouu. The test must be designed to get me off my high horse. Well nevva evva I tell ya!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope, she designed it to confirm that ENTPs are her complete opposite. roud:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

thewindlistens said:


> Common Beliefs 18%
> Hobbies and Interests	26%
> Financial Situation	40%
> Relationship Intentions	0%
> ...



Yeah, well, I've been meaning to redo the test, because I already considered some of the errors you mentioned. When I originally made it, I wasn't considering the INTP tendency to distinguish between similar but non-identical concepts. 

Also... yeah, I do take a very extreme view on appearances. There is only one right answer, and the second choice takes you all the way down to eighty something percent (which is still acceptable.) Anything else gets a zero because I assume the person would be completely incompatible with me and would make me completely miserable like the last one did. We'd be fighting all the time, I would feel constantly hurt. That is why I would not even consider a mate who didn't choose at least one of the top two answers on that particular question.

...and to make matters worse, even if you scored low on almost everything else, that is the question that I would consider the _most_ important when deciding on a partner. The financial one is also a dealbreaker if you get it wrong.


----------



## Dusk Golem (Aug 5, 2009)

Common Beliefs: 50%
Hobbies and Interests: 94%
Financial Situation: 0%
Relationship Intentions: 50%
Intellectual Pursuits: 58%
Physical Appearance: 17%

Ehehe... Heh... He...


----------



## TotalPigeon (Aug 8, 2009)

So-so. We probably share enough interests and few enough beliefs to have plent of fun arguing though.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Except she doesn't like to argue thus that nulled your whole point.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Common Beliefs16%
Hobbies and Interests0%
Financial Situation0%
Relationship Intentions3%
Intellectual Pursuits35%
Physical Appearance0%
Well at least we have _some _things in common:crazy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm actually getting more comfortable arguing, thanks to my delightful INTP boyfriend, but fights about values are still uncomfortable for me, and might always be. We could experiment a bit, if you want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TotalPigeon (Aug 8, 2009)

I wouldn't worry, I only tend to poke gentle fun at the opinions of others (unless you're one of those class one loonies who're a danger to the future of the human race. I kinda doubt it, but it has been pointed out that I don't exactly know anything about anyone here  ).


----------



## Magic Mono (Aug 5, 2009)

It's late and I sorta rushed it.
Common Beliefs14%Hobbies and Interests38%Financial Situation0%Relationship Intentions25%Intellectual Pursuits45%Physical Appearance17%


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Common Beliefs** 54%
**Hobbies and Interests** 50%
**Financial Situation** 100%**
Relationship Intentions **65%**
Intellectual Pursuits** 49%**
Physical Appearance** 17%**

Interesting. Too bad I'm straight, and your not single. xD *


----------



## Inane (Jul 10, 2009)

Common Beliefs84%Hobbies and Interests65%Financial Situation90%Relationship Intentions83%Intellectual Pursuits63%Physical Appearance100%


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow. That's a really high score. If you answered everything honestly, it means we would probably get along.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Common Beliefs - 85%
Hobbies and Interests - 65%
Financial Situation - 100%
Relationship Intentions - 98%
Intellectual Pursuits - 63%
Physical Appearance - 100%

Please excuse me for the randomness; I don't know you so well. (I like quizzes!)


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I match up with around 60% to snail. It wouldn't be perfect, but I'd give her a chance. Besides, it takes two to tango. (and other things.)


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone who knows me well enough could easily cheat on this quiz, anyhow, by lying and saying what they think I would like to hear. I don't take it too seriously. I've also lightened up a bit on some things since I made it. There are only two or three categories I consider terribly important.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Like what do you consider terribly important?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Mostly that the other person isn't superficial, isn't a materialist, and isn't into casual sex without commitment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I match all of those. And one other thing: 100'th post in this thread!


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

snail said:


> Mostly that the other person isn't superficial, isn't a materialist, and isn't into casual sex without commitment.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Materialism in the economic sense? Or the metaphysical sense? Or both?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmmm? I guess I meant it both ways. I want to be with a non-materialist in an economic sense and a spiritual sense, but by applying to to the spiritual, the superficiality thing becomes redundant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Praesul (Jan 25, 2009)

Here ya go.

Common Beliefs	54%
Hobbies and Interests	56%
Financial Situation	0%
Relationship Intentions	75%
Intellectual Pursuits	58%
Physical Appearance	100%


----------



## Lending (Aug 15, 2009)

*Eh... According to the results, you just might there, Snail.  
*

*



snail's Compatability Quiz

Click to expand...

*


> If you did well on this quiz, you are quite odd and would be an interesting character to meet. If you didn't, please don't feel bad. Most people aren't compatible with me. It doesn't mean that there is something wrong with you.
> 
> *Your Results:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Reviving thread because i'm bored 

Common Beliefs 89% 
Hobbies and Interests 65% 
Financial Situation 100% 
Relationship Intentions 98% 
Intellectual Pursuits 75% 
Physical Appearance 100%

EDIT: my average is just over 87%


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Common Beliefs	55%
Hobbies and Interests	94%
Financial Situation	40%
Relationship Intentions	50%
Intellectual Pursuits	68%
Physical Appearance	17%

Hmm... seems close to 50% in total


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

Common Beliefs	55%
Hobbies and Interests	32%
Financial Situation	40%
Relationship Intentions	25%
Intellectual Pursuits	52%
Physical Appearance	0%

It's not to be snail  snail


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Your Results:
Common Beliefs 35% 
Hobbies and Interests 35% 
Financial Situation 0% 
Relationship Intentions 18% 
Intellectual Pursuits 40% 
Physical Appearance 25%


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Common Beliefs 45%
Hobbies and Interests 94%
Financial Situation 70%
Relationship Intentions 28%
Intellectual Pursuits 61%
Physical Appearance 0%

Does that mean you'll date me? Well, hypothetically. I'm straight, I'm afraid


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Common Beliefs: 78%
Hobbies/Interests: 94%
Financial Situation: 70%
Relationship Intentions: 60%
Intellectual Pursuits: 89%
Physical Apperance: 25%

*wink, wink*


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Common Beliefs	41%
Hobbies and Interests	9%
Financial Situation	40%
Relationship Intentions	45%
Intellectual Pursuits	40%
Physical Appearance	83%

It just won't happen, sorry to disappoint.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Common Beliefs59%
Hobbies and Interests65%
Financial Situation70%
Relationship Intentions58%
Intellectual Pursuits79%
Physical Appearance100%


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

I see a trend of NF's getting high scores, i think that means even different types of NF's seem to think the same :/


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Common Beliefs	73%
Hobbies and Interests	74%
Financial Situation	100%
Relationship Intentions	90%
Intellectual Pursuits	65%
Physical Appearance	100%

I was quite indecisive on a lot of these so my score could just be a happy accident...

My average is 84%

lol it seems six pages worth of people may want to date you snail hehe jk


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Common Beliefs	66%
Hobbies and Interests	68%
Financial Situation	90%
Relationship Intentions	70%
Intellectual Pursuits	54%
Physical Appearance	83%

Does the pony avatar gives me any bonus points?


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

Common Beliefs 64%
Hobbies and Interests 94%
Financial Situation 100%
Relationship Intentions 73%
Intellectual Pursuits 75%
Physical Appearance 17%


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Took it again because it's been years. Got these results:

Common Beliefs 68%
Hobbies and Interests	94%
Financial Situation	40%
Relationship Intentions	78%
Intellectual Pursuits	81%
Physical Appearance	83%


----------



## Sanityhatesme (Apr 12, 2011)

Your Results:

Common Beliefs	47%
Hobbies and Interests	56%
Financial Situation	0%
Relationship Intentions	70%
Intellectual Pursuits	61%
Physical Appearance	83%


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Common Beliefs	0%
Hobbies and Interests	6%
Financial Situation	0%
Relationship Intentions	15%
Intellectual Pursuits	13%
Physical Appearance	17%

OO wow I didn't read the OP full thing XD this is to see how much I have in common with snail?


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

Common beliefs: 55%
Hobbies and Interests: 65%
Financial Situation: 0%
Relationship Intentions: 30%
Intellectual Pursuits: 56%
Physical Appearance: 17%

Well, excuse me if I want to be wealthy. (  )


----------



## Kat91 (Mar 27, 2012)

Common Beliefs 47%
Hobbies and Interests 94%
Financial Situation 0%
Relationship Intentions 28%
Intellectual Pursuits 70%
Physical Appearance 0%

I don't know snails or indeed if they are female/male or their sexual orientation, but I get the feeling they wouldn't date me lol


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Your Results: 
Common Beliefs49%Hobbies and Interests76%Financial Situation40%Relationship Intentions53%Intellectual Pursuits70%Physical Appearance25%

lol. Interesting quiz.


----------



## colysan (Feb 27, 2011)

Common Beliefs: 50%
Hobbies and Interests: 41%
Financial situation: 0%
Relationship Intentions: 50%
Intellectual Pursuits: 38%
Physical Appearance: 17%

Haha I guess we wouldn't make such a great match @snail .
I still like you .


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm female, but I enjoy quizzes so here goes 

Common Beliefs64%Hobbies and Interests68%Financial Situation90%Relationship Intentions70%Intellectual Pursuits54%Physical Appearance83%


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

Common Beliefs - 34%
Hobbies and Interests - 26%
Financial Situation - 70%
Relationship Intentions - 25%
Intellectual Pursuits - 56%
Physical Appearance - 17%


though I'm a girl, I still answered, quite intriguing.


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Your Results:
Common Beliefs74%Hobbies and Interests65%Financial Situation100%Relationship Intentions73%Intellectual Pursuits73%Physical Appearance100%


Fun quiz. :kitteh:


----------



## smrtrthnyou (Jul 15, 2012)

Maybe I wouldn't date you. Put that in your quiz. 

I Kid. Seriously.


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

For kicks and giggles:


Common Beliefs43%Hobbies and Interests15%Financial Situation100%Relationship Intentions43%Intellectual Pursuits45%Physical Appearance25%

Let's not go out to dinner, but if you need someone to go camping with there's a nice lakeside forest near my house.


----------



## comeasyouare (Apr 1, 2012)

Common Beliefs50%Hobbies and Interests74%Financial Situation0%Relationship Intentions53%Intellectual Pursuits61%Physical Appearance25%

i think we could only be friends... hahaha x)


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Your Results:
Common Beliefs 51%
Hobbies and Interests	65%
Financial Situation	70%
Relationship Intentions	33%
Intellectual Pursuits	59%
Physical Appearance	0%


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Common Beliefs46%Hobbies and Interests38%Financial Situation0%Relationship Intentions50%Intellectual Pursuits47%Physical Appearance17%


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

hehe, fun quiz, I love taking quizes ^_^ 

Your Results:
Common Beliefs	54%
Hobbies and Interests	68%
Financial Situation	40%
Relationship Intentions	53%
Intellectual Pursuits	61%
Physical Appearance	25%


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Common Beliefs61%Hobbies and Interests76%Financial Situation0%Relationship Intentions80%Intellectual Pursuits58%Physical Appearance83%


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Krelian91 said:


> Well, excuse me if I want to be wealthy. (  )


:laughing:


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

*Common Beliefs* 28%
*Hobbies and Interests* 26%
*Financial Situation* 70%
*Relationship Intentions* 25%
*Intellectual Pursuits* 38%
*Physical Appearance* 0%


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Common Beliefs76%Hobbies and Interests82%Financial Situation100%Relationship Intentions93%Intellectual Pursuits70%Physical Appearance83%

Interesting.


----------



## Talon (Feb 15, 2012)

Your Results:
Common Beliefs35%Hobbies and Interests21%Financial Situation0%Relationship Intentions25%Intellectual Pursuits31%Physical Appearance17%


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

Common Beliefs	3%
Hobbies and Interests	26%
Financial Situation	0%
Relationship Intentions	3%
Intellectual Pursuits	40%
Physical Appearance	0%

Haha.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

That was interesting...


----------



## Zanimus (Aug 25, 2011)

I am currently extremely bored so I decided, "What the hell?"


Common Beliefs53%Hobbies and Interests76%Financial Situation40%Relationship Intentions70%Intellectual Pursuits73%Physical Appearance83%


Results don't seem too reliable, from what little I know of you I doubt we would see eye to eye on many issues.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I failed pretty hard. Sorry, Snail.


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

Common beliefs - 82%
Hobbies and interests - 82%
Financial situation - 70%
Relationship intentions - 60%
Intellectual pursuits - 84%
Physical appearance - 25%

I might have a chance! :tongue:


----------



## MicahRae (Jul 20, 2012)

Common Beliefs58%Hobbies and Interests21%Financial Situation100%Relationship Intentions68%Intellectual Pursuits40%Physical Appearance25%
Yeah, probably not, lol.


----------



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

Your Results: 
Common Beliefs91%Hobbies and Interests53%Financial Situation90%Relationship Intentions70%Intellectual Pursuits50%Physical Appearance83%

We would just be so great. Face it. <3


----------



## illegal (Jul 27, 2012)

Common Beliefs35%Hobbies and Interests24%Financial Situation0%Relationship Intentions8%Intellectual Pursuits50%Physical Appearance25%


lol


----------



## yello (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow I was surprised

Common Beliefs0%Hobbies and Interests0%Financial Situation0%Relationship Intentions0%Intellectual Pursuits0%Physical Appearance0%


----------



## MirrorSmile (May 26, 2011)

Common Beliefs
32%
Hobbies and Interests
32%
Financial Situation0%Relationship Intentions28%
Intellectual Pursuits50%Physical Appearance25%


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Not looking good...


Common Beliefs15%Hobbies and Interests6%Financial Situation70%Relationship Intentions15%Intellectual Pursuits54%Physical Appearance17%


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm old & married but I took the test; Your Results:



Common Beliefs

66%



Hobbies and Interests

71%



Financial Situation

40%



Relationship Intentions

58%



Intellectual Pursuits

54%



Physical Appearance

17%


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Common Beliefs47%Hobbies and Interests38%Financial Situation40%Relationship Intentions75%Intellectual Pursuits54%Physical Appearance100%

Got everything that counts, right


----------



## aravis (Apr 2, 2012)

Common Beliefs68%Hobbies and Interests53%Financial Situation70%Relationship Intentions53%Intellectual Pursuits73%Physical Appearance83%


...friends?


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Your Results: 
Common Beliefs16%Hobbies and Interests9%Financial Situation40%Relationship Intentions25%Intellectual Pursuits35%Physical Appearance17%


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

For anyone seriously interested in dating me, I am sorry (but not too sorry) to tell you that I am engaged to be married to my perfect match.


----------



## MirrorSmile (May 26, 2011)

snail said:


> For anyone seriously interested in dating me, I am sorry (but not too sorry) to tell you that I am engaged to be married to my perfect match.


Oh my. Congratulations! roud:


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Common Beliefs	59%
Hobbies and Interests	68%
Financial Situation	70%
Relationship Intentions	70%
Intellectual Pursuits	75%
Physical Appearance	83%


Looks like we could be friends. Also, gratz on the happy news!


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

aravis said:


> Common Beliefs68%Hobbies and Interests53%Financial Situation70%Relationship Intentions53%Intellectual Pursuits73%Physical Appearance83%
> ...friends?


Haha, I also took it as an Anon. I'm straight, but I thought it would be a fun/friendly thing to do. 




Common Beliefs
54%Hobbies and Interests38%Financial Situation40%Relationship Intentions50%Intellectual Pursuits63%Physical Appearance100%


Congratulations on your engagement! 


EDIT: The post was edited because I had a hunch that I haphazardly skipped over a question and clicked. So I did it again.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Common Beliefs59%Hobbies and Interests38%Financial Situation100%Relationship Intentions65%Intellectual Pursuits38%Physical Appearance17%


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

Common Beliefs43%Hobbies and Interests38%Financial Situation0%Relationship Intentions45%Intellectual Pursuits58%Physical Appearance83%

lol @ financial situation.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

snail said:


> For anyone seriously interested in dating me, I am sorry (but not too sorry) to tell you that I am engaged to be married to my perfect match.


Well, what are his/her scores?

Mine are:
Common Beliefs 62%
Hobbies and Interests 68%
Financial Situation 90%
Relationship Intentions 53%
Intellectual Pursuits 61%
Physical Appearance 25%


----------



## sybernuker (Oct 1, 2012)

Common Beliefs 15%
Hobbies and Interests 9%
Financial Situation 0%
Relationship Intentions 28%
Intellectual Pursuits 50%
Physical Appearance 25%


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Your Results: 
Common Beliefs58%Hobbies and Interests50%Financial Situation70%Relationship Intentions53%Intellectual Pursuits77%Physical Appearance25%


Not so bad. Hit me up :wink:.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

Your Results:
Common Beliefs74%Hobbies and Interests94%Financial Situation40%Relationship Intentions78%Intellectual Pursuits77%Physical Appearance83%


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

I do not personally know you (and strangely I sort of do), but here it's for the lulz

Common Beliefs 39%
Hobbies and Interests 26%
Financial Situation 0%
Relationship Intentions 45%
Intellectual Pursuits 47%
Physical Appearance 50%


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't need to take a quiz. You would not date me, and I would definitely not date you.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Common Beliefs 58%
Hobbies and Interests 21% 
Financial Situation 50%
Relationship Intentions 70% 
Intellecutual Persuits 49%
Physical Appearance 83%


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

Your Results: 
Common Beliefs49%Hobbies and Interests32%Financial Situation40%Relationship Intentions50%Intellectual Pursuits52%Physical Appearance17%


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

Common Beliefs	57%
Hobbies and Interests	38%
Financial Situation	90%
Relationship Intentions	25%
Intellectual Pursuits	58%
Physical Appearance	0%

I'm straight though so there goes that prospect.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

*Your Results:*


Common Beliefs14%Hobbies and Interests0%Financial Situation70%Relationship Intentions0%Intellectual Pursuits45%Physical Appearance0%


----------



## Algernon (Oct 15, 2012)

Interesting idea, so I gave it a go. There were more than a few questions where I would have preferred different answers and/or wording, but alas it's not my test. For instance, that preferred reading question had me stumped as I really enjoy history/politics and philosophy, science fiction/fantasy and dystopia, and classic literature - how does one choose? I felt like a kid who had to choose which stuffed animal to give away. 

All the same, I personally do not believe this kind of survey would identify your preferred match. Perhaps it's my refusal to do online dating, for now, but there is something truly organic about meeting someone in person, seeing if there is an initial connection and then determining whether that connection means anything (assuming intent is communicated). Often the person you come to adore is very different than your perceived 'perfect' match, and that in and of itself is why it can be so exhilarating.

Common Beliefs - 59%
Hobbies and Interests - 68%
Financial Situation - 70%
Relationship Intentions - 50%
Intellectual Pursuits - 73%
Physical Appearance - 17%


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

Common Beliefs76%Hobbies and Interests18%Financial Situation60%Relationship Intentions68%Intellectual Pursuits40%Physical Appearance25%
 
Kind of a mixed bag


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

Common Beliefs 0%
Hobbies and Interests 0%
Financial Situation 0%
Relationship Intentions 0%
Intellectual Pursuits 20%
Physical Appearance 0%

Totally compatible.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Common Beliefs39%Hobbies and Interests82%Financial Situation0%Relationship Intentions50%Intellectual Pursuits61%Physical Appearance17%



So I guess no?


----------



## Sinistra Manus (Jul 10, 2012)

You would.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Common Beliefs53%Hobbies and Interests82%Financial Situation40%Relationship Intentions28%Intellectual Pursuits63%Physical Appearance0%


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

Your Results:

Common Beliefs	58%
Hobbies and Interests	76%
Financial Situation	0%
Relationship Intentions	50%
Intellectual Pursuits	65%
Physical Appearance	17%


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Common Beliefs51%Hobbies and Interests15%Financial Situation90%Relationship Intentions45%Intellectual Pursuits58%Physical Appearance50%


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

Erm, you're married. . . someone I might bone, but ... compatible for a relationship? nope. I'm not going to be with someone who will be looking while they're supposed to be committed to another for life.

I did it any way:


Common Beliefs23%Hobbies and Interests68%Financial Situation0%Relationship Intentions25%Intellectual Pursuits42%Physical Appearance0%

We're not compatible.


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

Common Beliefs66%Hobbies and Interests53%Financial Situation40%Relationship Intentions78%Intellectual Pursuits49%Physical Appearance83%



Haha, better than I thought.


----------



## shmiddy.plant (Oct 30, 2012)

Common Beliefs46%Hobbies and Interests44%Financial Situation70%Relationship Intentions28%Intellectual Pursuits59%Physical Appearance0%


----------

